

Immediate Payment Service (IMPS)(INDIA) - jsudhams
http://www.npci.org.in/aboutimps.aspx

======
jsudhams
In India NEFT transfer changed the way money is transferred but it was batch.
Now this one allows you to transfer the money in real-time. The NEFT system
now has become a system in which details of target account is check like name
and account number and branch code. In IMPS that check not done but transfer
is real-time so most people does not even need exchange account number just
MMID and Mobile number and you are set.I generally transfer Rs.1 and check if
it is transferred to right account and then transfer confidently.

